# UFC 217 In Game Thread



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful Head kick KO of Corey Anderson by OSP...that was beautiful and nasty all wrapped up together.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

Not sure about the Walt Harris DQ...I thought it should have been ruled a No Contest or let them keep fighting.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

Vick v. Duffy should be a fun fight to watch...Little Surprised OSP v. Anderson wasn't the Prelims main event though.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 4, 2017)

NASTY UPPERCUT. split Duffys face in 2


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

Martial D said:


> NASTY UPPERCUT. split Duffys face in 2



That was pretty....I thought should have let it go to the 3rd though


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

AND IT'S TIME!

I like this card....I'm pumped!


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

Time for Big Rig to hang it up.

He is not a middleweight....and can't/won't make welterweight.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

GSP pulls it off!!!!

That choke was deep!


----------



## Martial D (Nov 4, 2017)

AND NEW x3

Never would have called it.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 5, 2017)

Best UFC event of '17 IMO


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Respect to gsp the best ever mcgregors name shouldn't be anywhere near GSP. Also respect to bisping he was doing very well in that fight even on the bottom he was more active and still showed how tough he is got knocked down but tried to get straight back up.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Time for Big Rig to hang it up.
> 
> He is not a middleweight....and can't/won't make welterweight.


He can't do anything without his juice


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Garbarant showing he has 0 class saying he is the better fighter and deserves a rematch...no you don't buddy you got knocked out so until you prove it in the cage you're not the better fighter.

Also the amount of trash people are talking on bisping makes me sick. Post fight the guys been nothing but respectful about gsp as always. He's not made a single excuse he's not moaned about anything he's been honest and humble about it. His trash talk is to fire up himself and the crowd which he's admitted to be the case. People saying he's the worst champion ever...um no where near. He defended his title in a fight of the night war. Had 2 fights trying to defend. Fighters like mcgregor or GDR didnt even have one and guys like rockhold, Serra, griffin, rashad, shogun, garbarant didn't even win one title defence. People saying oh he ducked the top guys...no he didn't he never got asked to fight other people they gave him Henderson he accepted they gave him gsp he accepted.

Also glad Stephen Thompson got the win.

Also got mad respect for gsp no one else has ever taken 4 years off and come back like that. I don't care if he chooses to retire now he's proven that he's the very best ever he has nothing more to prove would beating Whittaker really add anything to his legacy.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 5, 2017)

Postfight conference


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Not sure about the Walt Harris DQ...I thought it should have been ruled a No Contest or let them keep fighting.


Hell no unless the guys deaf then absoloutley it should've been a dq referee calls time other fighter stops he throws a kick which hurts him that's illegal so dq for him.


----------



## Buka (Nov 5, 2017)

All the good guys won tonight.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Not sure about the Walt Harris DQ...I thought it should have been ruled a No Contest or let them keep fighting.



The Dr called a stop for the head kick not the but shot. 

I went to a fight a week ago where a guy threw two nut shots and then kneed the guy on the deck a couple of times. And still won with a submission.

There has to be a consequence for that sort of thing.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 5, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Respect to gsp the best ever mcgregors name shouldn't be anywhere near GSP. Also respect to bisping he was doing very well in that fight even on the bottom he was more active and still showed how tough he is got knocked down but tried to get straight back up.



Whittaker is going to towel him up though


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Buka said:


> All the good guys won tonight.


Wouldn't call dillahsaw a good guy at all


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

This interview perfectly sums up bisping full of respect and taking the loss with dignity and he even says the talk was all to build up the fight.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 5, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Hell no unless the guys deaf then absoloutley it should've been a dq referee calls time other fighter stops he throws a kick which hurts him that's illegal so dq for him.



Meh...I still would have rather seen it called a No Contest.

Garbrandt should get a rematch....at some point....but might have to wait like Dillashaw and Cruz did/is for it.

I really hope they make the Mighty Mouse v. Dillashaw fight.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Now I want to see gsp fight mcgregor. GSP would absolutely destroy him. Look at what Mendes did to mcgregor and gsp is way better, way bigger, way better conditioned and way smarter than Mendes


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Also for bisping there's some fun fights left. Doubt he'll make another title run at this stage of his career but with bisping you never know you can never count him out but maybe an Anderson silva rematch or an idea I've been thinking on the last few days maybe have a few fights at 205 again. I know he won't beat the elite of the division but I think he could have fun matches against guys like shogun, little nog hell even rampage if he's ever going to come back to the ufc.

I know he wants to fight in London so I think that'd be a good ending for his career get a good win in his home and walk away. He's got nothing more to prove if he gets one more win that's 40 fights and if he wins he's 32-8 or if he loses 31-9 either way that's a very respectable record for a guy fighting for 10 years in the ufc.

Also anyone who thinks bisping really is a jerk watch the end of this video he comes over and consoles garbarant while he's dealing with his own loss to gsp and gives him respect and tries to keep his spirits up. Even though they went back and forth a bit beforehand


----------



## Martial D (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Meh...I still would have rather seen it called a No Contest.
> 
> Garbrandt should get a rematch....at some point....but might have to wait like Dillashaw and Cruz did/is for it.
> 
> I really hope they make the Mighty Mouse v. Dillashaw fight.



Dillashaw vs Cruz was a squeaker that could have been called either way, and Dillashaw(as unlikeable as he is) had to wait YEARS for another shot.

Meanwhile Cody got decisively finished, and he had held onto the belt for over a year without ever defending it. He should have to win a couple more before he gets another shot.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 5, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Also for bisping there's some fun fights left. Doubt he'll make another title run at this stage of his career but with bisping you never know you can never count him out but maybe an Anderson silva rematch or an idea I've been thinking on the last few days maybe have a few fights at 205 again. I know he won't beat the elite of the division but I think he could have fun matches against guys like shogun, little nog hell even rampage if he's ever going to come back to the ufc.
> 
> I know he wants to fight in London so I think that'd be a good ending for his career get a good win in his home and walk away. He's got nothing more to prove if he gets one more win that's 40 fights and if he wins he's 32-8 or if he loses 31-9 either way that's a very respectable record for a guy fighting for 10 years in the ufc.
> 
> Also anyone who thinks bisping really is a jerk watch the end of this video he comes over and consoles garbarant while he's dealing with his own loss to gsp and gives him respect and tries to keep his spirits up. Even though they went back and forth a bit beforehand


 Bisping vs DC

I know, it sounds stupid to say, but I think they could build it into something.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 5, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Dillashaw vs Cruz was a squeaker that could have been called either way, and Dillashaw(as unlikeable as he is) had to wait YEARS for another shot.
> 
> Meanwhile Cody got decisively finished, and he had held onto the belt for over a year without ever defending it. He should have to win a couple more before he gets another shot.



Sure but Dillashaw was close to being KO'd in the first by Garbrandt and a rematch will sell PPVs.

I say have a PPV with Mighty Mouse v. Dillashaw with a co-main event with Garbrandt v. Cruz (winner gets fights Rematch with Dillashaw.)


And how bout Thug Rose.......Wow, she destroyed Joanna.  I thought Joanna was waiting and backing away too much...should have come forward more and made Rose back up.  Rose tee'd her up with that left hand.

The 3 KO's last KO's were nice.....but OSP KOing Anderson in the Prelims.....wow...best KO of the night.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Sure but Dillashaw was close to being KO'd in the first by Garbrandt and a rematch will sell PPVs.
> 
> I say have a PPV with Mighty Mouse v. Dillashaw with a co-main event with Garbrandt v. Cruz (winner gets fights Rematch with Dillashaw.)
> 
> ...


Honestly don't know why you think dillashaw and garbarant are huge sellers garbrant has never main evented and dillashaw has only done a couple which have never done great numbers neither are that big a draw at all


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Bisping vs DC
> 
> I know, it sounds stupid to say, but I think they could build it into something.


It could've happened bisping offered to fight him after jones got pulled at ufc 200. I don't think that fight would be very good to be honest. Cormier is a former heavyweight bisping would be a small light heavyweight bispings technical striking is better but he wouldn't have the power to put dc away and Cormier is tough and has good cardio he went a hard 5 rounds against Gustafson. Plus dc wrestling would be to much


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2017)

Like CB said a Dillashaw vs Mighty Mouse would be great.  Cruz vs. Garbrandt getting the winner or just Dillashaw would be great.  Like that train of thought.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 5, 2017)

Mad respect for both bisping and gsp both exciting very technical well rounded fighters. Bisping made it a damm good fight and gave as good as he got until it finished. Gsp is the best of the best no doubt at all.

Garbrant and dillashaw don't really like either of them both have crappy attitudes but dillashaw is obviously the better fighter.

Glad to see Thompson back in the win column I worked out at upstate karate and met him and his dad both great guys super humble and very talented still want Thompson to get that title he deserves it.

It's funny johnny Hendricks hasn't shut up about gsp since the fight and he's had 3 fights at middleweight and lost 2 and gsp has 1 and is already champion. Only reason Hendricks did well against him (still lost in my eyes) is because he was drugged up it's always so satisfying to see him lose.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 5, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Mad respect for both bisping and gsp both exciting very technical well rounded fighters. Bisping made it a damm good fight and gave as good as he got until it finished. Gsp is the best of the best no doubt at all.



Agree



Headhunter said:


> Garbrant and dillashaw don't really like either of them both have crappy attitudes but dillashaw is obviously the better fighter.



Agree on the attitudes.....I think they are pretty even...they could probably fight 10 times and split them with 5 a piece.



Headhunter said:


> Glad to see Thompson back in the win column I worked out at upstate karate and met him and his dad both great guys super humble and very talented still want Thompson to get that title he deserves it.



Yeah I like Thompson....in his interview you could tell he is a nice guy.  My son really enjoyed that fight because he could see Thompson doing some things combination and moving wise that he is trying to incorporate in his style.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Sure but Dillashaw was close to being KO'd in the first by Garbrandt and a rematch will sell PPVs.
> 
> I say have a PPV with Mighty Mouse v. Dillashaw with a co-main event with Garbrandt v. Cruz (winner gets fights Rematch with Dillashaw.)
> 
> ...



Rose is about the hardest chick puncher I have seen.

She has bricks on the end of her hands.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Yeah I like Thompson....in his interview you could tell he is a nice guy. My son really enjoyed that fight because he could see Thompson doing some things combination and moving wise that he is trying to incorporate in his style.



Thompson was the one who moved like a krotty guy? Sideways stance and all?


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Thompson was the one who moved like a krotty guy? Sideways stance and all?



Yes


----------



## drop bear (Nov 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Yes



That was some neat stuff.


----------



## Buka (Nov 6, 2017)

What a great fight card, so much fun to watch.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 6, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Yes



Yeah. here is a breakdown. I mean he fights like a point fighter.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Rose is about the hardest chick puncher I have seen.
> 
> She has bricks on the end of her hands.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. here is a breakdown. I mean he fights like a point fighter.



Pretty cool I'll make sure to show my son.  He is working on a lot of the same stuff.

He sets up behind the sidekick or front roundhouse depending if his hips are open or closed.

He is also working on shuffling or sliding to the left or right as he comes in like wonderboy.

He has a pretty wicked combo from southpaw stance of lead straight left(reverse punch) to solar plexus...slide right to outside of opponents lead foot and throw right jab/hook to head....roundhouse kick to midsection and into orthodox stance....slide left....left hook to head....straight right (reverse punch) to head or body....then exit and reset.

He has been working on that and some other combos at the dojo during continuous sparring and at home against me (the moving punching bag) but hasn't pulled the trigger on it at a tournament yet.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 6, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> It could've happened bisping offered to fight him after jones got pulled at ufc 200. I don't think that fight would be very good to be honest. Cormier is a former heavyweight bisping would be a small light heavyweight bispings technical striking is better but he wouldn't have the power to put dc away and Cormier is tough and has good cardio he went a hard 5 rounds against Gustafson. Plus dc wrestling would be to much


Bisping is something like 10-0 at HEAVYWEIGHT. He can pull off lhw np.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 6, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Bisping is something like 10-0 at HEAVYWEIGHT. He can pull off lhw np.


No he's never fought at heavyweight he's 14-1 at light heavyweight only loss being to rashad


----------



## Buka (Feb 19, 2018)

In last night's card, Cowboy Cerone beat Yancy Medeiros via TKO in the last seconds of the first round.

I've never seen two fighters respect and like each other as much as these two guys did.
After the fight, when they were hugging, Cowboy pointed out somebody in the first row. It was Cowboy's grandmother. Here in Hawaii, where Medeiros is from, Grandmothers are a_ very_ big deal, huge. The Hawaiian term for Grandmother is Tutu.

So, when Cowboy pointed out his Tutu, Medeiros leaped over the cage, went down and gave her a long hug, they spoke a bit, and hugged again.

It was pretty damn cool. I didn't think I could like either fighter more than I already did....but I do.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> In last night's card, Cowboy Cerone beat Yancy Medeiros via TKO in the last seconds of the first round.
> 
> I've never seen two fighters respect and like each other as much as these two guys did.
> After the fight, when they were hugging, Cowboy pointed out somebody in the first row. It was Cowboy's grandmother. Here in Hawaii, where Medeiros is from, Grandmothers are a_ very_ big deal, huge. The Hawaiian term for Grandmother is Tutu.
> ...



Can't believe we missed it.  That's pretty cool.

Cowboy is one of our favorite fighters.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> In last night's card, Cowboy Cerone beat Yancy Medeiros via TKO in the last seconds of the first round.
> 
> I've never seen two fighters respect and like each other as much as these two guys did.
> After the fight, when they were hugging, Cowboy pointed out somebody in the first row. It was Cowboy's grandmother. Here in Hawaii, where Medeiros is from, Grandmothers are a_ very_ big deal, huge. The Hawaiian term for Grandmother is Tutu.
> ...


Cerones a good guy, not the best or anything but he's a very tough guy with great skills. He'll never be the champ but he's still easily one of the toughest guys and funnest to watch and is always respectful and honest.

Yancy well I've never heard of him before this. Nothing against him just not a guy I'd ever seen but seems like a good guy to


----------

